# The gang (Over 20 pics!)



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Izzy got her toe nipped so decided to share some blood before I put her back up  Nothing serious just a little nip from playing. 

Echo is the small black berk except you will notice in some pictures she really looks like she has silver in her and I know she has a lot of random white/silver hairs throughout her coat. She is also the one I am afraid may be pregnant.

Willow

















Echo

























Jynx

























Lilly

































Izzy









Mario









Luigi









Multiple


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

omgosh you have some seriously adorable and beautiful ratties! i love all of the cuteness )


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

They are all so cute


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

I think Jinx is my favourite. =)


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you all! And yes, Jynx is a lovely little girl  Her and Lilly are sisters


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: The gang (Over 20 pics!) NEW PICS*

Free range time tonight!











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Due any day now...


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

I demand pictures once Echo has her litter!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Most definitely! I keep waiting, she is due any day now. I sure didn't expect a pregnant girl but since I can't change it, can't wait for the babies now!


----------

